# Our First Boers!



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

So yesterday we went on a little drive to buy our first Boers. It was a lucky find seems how they were tested negative for CAE/CL/TB and there was one more I can't remember at the moment. I think they are pretty decent conformation wise not as good as some of the Boers I've seen on here but still pretty good. 
The leaner one:









And then the chunkier one:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

awww they are super cute Congrats!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very pretty. Love the long dark cape on the second one pictured. Good find with getting ones that have been tested.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty & well taken care of, congrats!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks!  I was so happy about it, it's going to take a lot of grain to tame the leaner one...she's a littler wild...lol!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

They are pretty nice! Very good way to start off


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Both are adorable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Love their capes and the ears on the first doe.


----------

